# GBAtemp Blues Band



## Sonicslasher (Sep 20, 2010)

?Life got ya down? Head got ya spinnin? Feel like putting a rhyme to that rhythm?? 


Well ain't you just the luckiest duck in the pond! I'm heading up a gang'o tempers to make the bluesiest blues you did dun ever sung! We could sing about darn near everything. Maybe your cat died of coronary failure, don't have enough money to buy that new Wii game or you can't decide which bag of chips to eat. Could even be about video games or GBAtemp itself! 

Play the banjo! Play the washboard! Play the harmonica! Play the guitar! Play the piano!​
"But good sir, I have no skills in any instrument of any sort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"​




Not to worry kind sir! For have you not a voice? You could sing and be like these fine gentlemen!​

So come one and all! Join in the best blues GBAtemp ever did dun seen!


----------



## monkat (Sep 20, 2010)

I do offer my vocal arrangements and sexually stimulating appearance to the band!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 20, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> -img-
> Not to worry kind sir! For have you not a voice? You could sing and be like these fine gentlemen!



I think you're mistaking 'the blues' for 'bluegrass'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: for the blues you want this guy


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 20, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Well this is awkward.


----------



## redact (Sep 20, 2010)

haha
vulpes strikes again...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 20, 2010)

If we're doing bluegrass, can we sing "Fox on the Run"?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 20, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If we're doing bluegrass, can we sing "Fox on the Run"?



^this?

I like the sound of GBAtemp Blues Band. That and I don't feel like changing the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So it'll be: GBAtemp Blues Band (now with Bluegrass)


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 20, 2010)

I donate my sexy voice to this noble cause!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 20, 2010)

That's the one. 
I've got sort of an affinity for it. 
(can't imagine why)

I'll play the electric jug.

(and if you're halfway serious, I could contribute bass/tenor vocals)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 20, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> That's the one.
> I've got sort of an affinity for it.
> (can't imagine why)
> 
> ...


Mmm, I like me some Vulpes bass/tenor! Now if we can grab mthrnite into the mix, well daggonit we'd have ourselves a show!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 20, 2010)

If you get mthr you don't need a whle lot more


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2010)

electric blues or gtfo


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can write the lyrics but I need to hear the music first.  If you decide to be hip hop instead I have an endless supply of sweet beats:  http://www.youtube.com/user/skemenation

It would make things easier just having to add vocals and all.


----------



## elchzard (Sep 25, 2010)

I surrender my terrible Guitar/Bass skills to this wonderful cause


----------

